# Remote Problems.



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

I had a problem.
My remote was not working,Being a normal "eteligent" person i thought it must have flat batteries.The two 'AA's were replaced but,it still didn't go.So the remote was subject to various ''G'' forces such as heavy tapping on the table and the standard 2.5 ' table drop.After close examination of the remote Ifound that the remote was for the tv in the the room next door.I dont know how the remote got there.
I had a problem. 
The remote for next room tv was now broken, so i decided to fix it. I decided not subject the remote to anymore, "G" forces but to scienficaly repair it. To see if the transmitter was working i used my mobile phones camera which is very sensitive to IR. I found out that no signal was being transmitted by the remote. So, i found loose batteries so after i tightened up the spring retainers the remote worked perfectly. I could see the IR light through the phones camera.

Kind Reguards, Alan.:wave:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

lol... I could see this on that show... Americans Funniest Home Videos.


----------

